# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC chez O'gaming - émission #06

## Izual

L'émission Canard PC #6 sera à suivre ce soir à 20h, en direct, sur le Twitch de O'gaming.

https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv

----------


## Howii

Moins de gags, plus de débats ! On aurait presque dit une émission avec des vrais experts qui savent de quoi ils parlent  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Moins de gags, plus de débats ! On aurait presque dit une émission avec des vrais experts qui savent de quoi ils parlent


Sauf quand ça parle poulet et sot-l'y-laisse  :ouaiouai: 
On va leur tomber sur le râble.

----------


## Frypolar

Vous n’imaginez pas à quel point je suis déçu.

Depuis des années vous dénoncez les abus autour de la collecte et de l’utilisation de données privées. Que ce soit CPC Hardware, les billets d’Ivan, les tweets d’Ivan, les news de Fishbone, les news JV, Humanoïde ou même votre Kickstarter, votre position a toujours été claire et en accord avec l’image sérieuse, sur le fond, de Canard PC.

Aujourd’hui vous incitez les gens qui vous font confiance à utiliser Discord. Malgré votre position précédente, relayée ici par Flubber, mais aussi par Kahn en privée. Malgré les solutions alternatives comme Riot. C’est scandaleux.

Où sont passées vos valeurs ? Qu’est devenue votre volonté de protéger votre communauté ?

----------


## Ruvon

J'aurais plutôt posté ça là : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-PC-est-ouvert

Mais sans être aussi virulent que toi, je suis tout aussi surpris par l'ouverture d'un Discord.

----------


## JazzMano

> Vous n’imaginez pas à quel point je suis déçu.
> 
> Depuis des années vous dénoncez les abus autour de la collecte et de l’utilisation de données privées. Que ce soit CPC Hardware, les billets d’Ivan, les tweets d’Ivan, les news de Fishbone, les news JV, Humanoïde ou même votre Kickstarter, votre position a toujours été claire et en accord avec l’image sérieuse, sur le fond, de Canard PC.
> 
> Aujourd’hui vous incitez les gens qui vous font confiance à utiliser Discord. Malgré votre position précédente, relayée ici par Flubber, mais aussi par Kahn en privée. Malgré les solutions alternatives comme Riot. C’est scandaleux.
> 
> Où sont passées vos valeurs ? Qu’est devenue votre volonté de protéger votre communauté ?


Je suis complètement d'accords avec Frypo, soutient à 100%. Petite histoire au passage (c'est pas un cas d'école) : J'ai dû utiliser discord pour un tournoi un jour et je m'en suis plus servi pendant environ 2 ans. Quand j'ai voulu m'en servir de nouveau pour un autre tournoi, je me suis rendu compte que mon compte était utilisé par une personne ayant une adresse similaire à la mienne, je ne sais pas comment ça s'est passé, s'il y a eu piratage ou erreur de compte mais j'ai eu devant moi l'historique de deux ans de conversation d'une gamine de 14 ans avec ces copines et copains de discord (rangé par dates, les noms-prénom en claires, bref tout le bordel), j'étais pas super bien quand je m'en suis rendu compte. 

Ce n'est pas forcément un exemple contre discord mais quand un  logiciel fait aussi peu de cas des données de ses utilisateurs alors  que ce sont majoritairement des enfants qu'ils l'utilisent, je trouve ça  chaud d'en faire la promotion. Et comme la signalé frypo, des solutions  libre existe...

----------


## Howii

Le but c'est de rassembler les gens. Les "solutions libres" elles existent, certes, mais y'a personne dessus  ::trollface::

----------


## Stratosfear

> Le but c'est de rassembler les gens. Les "solutions libres" elles existent, certes, mais y'a personne dessus


Le forum est déjà là pour ça. C'est déjà si dépassé les forums ?

J'avoue être surpris par cette décision, moi aussi. Bien que j'utilise Discord régulièrement, en toute conscience de la "propreté" de cet outil vis à vis de mes données, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que la plate-forme est très intrusive et que les jeunes qui l'utilisent n'en sont pas forcément conscients. 

Que Canard PC incite son public à migrer vers Discrord me parait étrange, y'a un phénomène de double discours qui en ressort.

Le Kickstarer était une bonne idée. Les émissions sont une bonne idée. Discord, je n'en suis pas sûr.

Pour le coup de "y'a personne sur les plateformes libres", que tous les acteurs un peu influents dirigent leur communauté sur Discord n'aide pas, au contraire. CPC aurait pu faire un pas dans le bon sens, même pour essayer puis se rabattre sur un outil plus populaire en cas d'échec.

----------


## JazzMano

Mumble te dit bonjour ?

----------


## Howii

> Le forum est déjà là pour ça. C'est déjà si dépassé les forums ?
> 
> J'avoue être surpris par cette décision, moi aussi. Bien que j'utilise Discord régulièrement, en toute conscience de la "propreté" de cet outil vis à vis de mes données, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que la plate-forme est très intrusive et que les jeunes qui l'utilisent n'en sont pas forcément conscients. 
> 
> Que Canard PC incite son public à migrer vers Discrord me parait étrange, y'a un phénomène de double discours qui en ressort.
> 
> Le Kickstarer était une bonne idée. Les émissions sont une bonne idée. Discord, je n'en suis pas sûr.
> 
> Pour le coup de "y'a personne sur les plateformes libres", que tous les acteurs un peu influents dirigent leur communauté sur Discord n'aide pas, au contraire. CPC aurait pu faire un pas dans le bon sens, même pour essayer puis se rabattre sur un outil plus populaire en cas d'échec.


On peut utiliser les forums et Discord, on en est tous les deux la preuve. Et pour les jeunes euh ... bon ... J'ai jamais vu autant de "vieux" que sur CPC, j'crois qu'on est tous en âge de comprendre dans quoi on s'engage si on va sur Discord ! En plus ils ne ferment ni le forum, ni le Mumble, donc ceux qui ne veulent pas l'utiliser peuvent toujours.

Discord permet aussi de se décloisonner. La commu n'est plus enfermée sur un forum et un Mumble pas très sexy (et j'aime bien Mumble hein, c'est pas le problème) et ça peut donc attirer plus facilement le public qui regarde O'gaming mais qui ne connaissait pas CPC.

Et puis bon, la protection de nos données, j'trouve que ça a toujours été à géométrie variable. Qui en a encore quelque chose à foutre que Nvidia récupère nos données, par exemple ?




> Mumble te dit bonjour ?


Mumble en alternative à Discord ?

----------


## Ruvon

Vous voulez pas en parler sur le bon topic ? Ou personne n'a regardé l'émission ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Howii

> Vous voulez pas en parler sur le bon topic ? Ou personne n'a regardé l'émission ?


On peut en parler sur Discord au pire  ::trollface:: 

En parlant de l'émission, petite audience hier par rapport à d'habitude ! L'effet GoT ?

----------


## Zerger

Oui, je me suis fait la même remarque, ca a plafonné à 900 viewers les 2/3 de l'émission. Puis d'un coup, c'est monté a 2800 viewers le dernier tier.

C'était diffusé à quelle heure GoT?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Vous n’imaginez pas à quel point je suis déçu.
> Depuis des années vous dénoncez les abus autour de la collecte et de l’utilisation de données privées. Que ce soit CPC Hardware, les billets d’Ivan, les tweets d’Ivan, les news de Fishbone, les news JV, Humanoïde ou même votre Kickstarter, votre position a toujours été claire et en accord avec l’image sérieuse, sur le fond, de Canard PC.
> Aujourd’hui vous incitez les gens qui vous font confiance à utiliser Discord. Malgré votre position précédente, relayée ici par Flubber, mais aussi par Kahn en privée. Malgré les solutions alternatives comme Riot. C’est scandaleux.
> Où sont passées vos valeurs ? Qu’est devenue votre volonté de protéger votre communauté ?


Scoop: 
On a aussi :
- une page Facebook alors qu'on dénonce régulièrement leur politique de traitement des données
- un compte Twitter, alors que Twitter prospère en partie sur la haine
- conseillé d'acheter des cartes nVidia, alors que leurs drivers sont des espions scandaleux que nous avons dénoncé
- continuer à jouer sur PC quand Microsoft faisait n'importe quoi

Bref, on peut faire notre boulot pour examiner les problèmes des technologies ou logiciels que nous utilisons et - Ô scandale, Ô hypocrisie, Ô reniement de nos valeurs les plus sacrées - continuer d'utiliser les dites technologies. Dingue, non ?
Aujourd'hui, les joueurs ont massivement adopté Discord. C'est un fait, quels que soient les problèmes qu'il pose.
Donc Canard PC, qui ne vit pas dans un bunker, a décidé d'y être présent. 
Détendez-vous, cela ne remplace rien, cela s'ajoute comme un outils de plus pour suivre la communauté là où elle vit: forum, Facebook, Twitter et maintenant Discord.

Tip: rien ne vous oblige à vous y inscrire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui, au fait, c'est pas le bon endroit pour discuter de ça, pour réagir au lancement du Discord, merci de poster sur le topic adequat: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-PC-est-ouvert

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, je me suis fait la même remarque, ca a plafonné à 900 viewers les 2/3 de l'émission. Puis d'un coup, c'est monté a 2800 viewers le dernier tier.
> 
> C'était diffusé à quelle heure GoT?


Plutôt l'effet "présence en homepage de Twitch": d'habitude on y est dès le lancement de l'émission, et là ce n'était le cas que tardivement.

----------


## Tchyo

J'aimerais quand même donner mon avis en tant qu'utilisateur de l'écosystème Matrix (le truc qu'on appelle Riot par abus de langage alors que Riot est juste un client de ce réseau) qui a sa propre instance Synapse en auto-hébergé.

Honnêtement, c'est cool, techniquement c'est probablement plus solide que Discord, ça propose du chiffrement bout-en-bout, ça résiste mieux à la perte de réseau sur le lien client/serveur quand je suis dans le métro/RER et que je perds la 4G, j'utilise ça pour causer avec ma femme et ça fait le boulot pour ça.

Mais à l'usage, je peux aussi dire que c'est chiant à entretenir et à mettre en place. C'est pas non plus la mer à boire, loin de là, mais le côté fédéré du protocole donne à l'application une certaine complexité, inaliénable dès que vous voulez parler avec tout l'écosystème. Du coup il faut des gens qui savent ce qu'ils font pour l'entretenir. Moi je suis sysadmin/devops dans la vie, c'est un peu mon métier, ça me demande pas un gros investissement. Je doute pas qu'il y en ait d'autres dans la communauté qui soient prêts à donner de leur temps, mais c'est pas forcément une décision évidente pour une entreprise comme Presse non stop que de s'appuyer sur sa communauté pour entretenir ses moyens de communication. Peut-être qu'ils ont aussi la compétence en interne, via par exemple des journalistes plus techniques que d'autres, mais même là il reste la question du temps disponible. Quelle que soit la façon dont on le tourne, des outils auto-hébergés ça prend du temps à de la main d’œuvre qualifiée, en interne dans l'entreprise ou en externe dans la communauté mais il faudra forcément que quelqu'un s'y colle.

Au delà du problème de la main d’œuvre, Matrix est aussi un protocole jeune qui manque encore de maturité. J'ai pu voir ça aux première loges récemment avec l'approche de la 1.0 de Synapse, le composant serveur, où ils ont décidé de changer des trucs dans le protocole. Ça a été géré proprement avec période de transition, mais au final ça a quand même eu l'effet de couper les vieilles instances de la fédération, en particulier celles entretenues par des dilettantes comme moi qui suivaient le projet de loin sans forcément être abonnées aux mailing list ou chatrooms opérationnelles.

Plus tôt, je mentionnais que j'avais un boulot d'ops qui rendait l'approche plus abordable, bah j'ai quand même réussi à défoncer mon instance avec cette histoire et à la rendre injoignable le temps de me retaper la doc et de remettre carré ce qui n'allait pas. Il y a pas eu de perte de données, mais mon serveur a quand même été injoignable pendant 24/48h le temps que je puisse m'y consacrer.

Enfin, je tiens à dire que Matrix reste aussi un protocole fragile. La couche de fédération ne marche vraiment que grâce à un annuaire vector.im qui est toujours une instance unique, non fédéré, closed-source, entretenue par Vector, la boite qui pousse Matrix en avant. Riot reste l'unique client potable, lui aussi entretenu par Vector, ils ont bien une page avec des alternatives mais quand tu la regarde, c'est surtout un cimetière d'embryons de projets jamais sortis de l'alpha. Ça fait beaucoup de choses qui reposent sur une unique boite. On a pu le voir le mois dernier justement, quand Vector s'est fait compromettre sa CI et que ça a eu un impact significatif sur les 3/4 de l'écosystème soit-disant fédéré en les forçant à reset les mots de passe de tous les abonnées qui utilisaient le serveur Riot, et à republier leur application Android sur le Play Store.

Passons sur le fait que comme le dit déjà Ivan, Discord a aussi une place particulière dans le monde du jeu vidéo qui le rend difficile à ignorer. Et qu'une fois que tu es sur Discord, s'intéresser à quelque chose comme Matrix a du coup encore moins de sens.

----------


## Sapro

> mais y'a personne dessus


Oh que tu te trompes  :haha: 
L'élite est toujours là  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

@ Tchyo :

Merci pour le message, net et concis, qui a le mérite d'expliquer le choix fait par Presse non stop  :;):

----------


## Tchyo

Je prétendrais pas expliquer leur choix pour eux, Ivan est là pour ça déjà, je suis pas dans leurs petits papiers (à part leurs listes d'abonnés  ::rolleyes::  ) et pour ce que j'en sais, peut-être qu'ils avaient jamais entendu parler de Matrix avant aujourd'hui. C'est juste mon avis sur une alternative mentionnée.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je prétendrais pas expliquer leur choix pour eux, Ivan est là pour ça déjà, je suis pas dans leurs petits papiers (à part leurs listes d'abonnés  ) et pour ce que j'en sais, peut-être qu'ils avaient jamais entendu parler de Matrix avant aujourd'hui. C'est juste mon avis sur une alternative mentionnée.


Je pense qu’ils ne connaissaient pas. La dernière fois que j’en ai parlé mon message a été suivi d’un long silence  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Je pense qu’ils ne connaissaient pas. La dernière fois que j’en ai parlé mon message a été suivi d’un long silence


Vu qu'une des raisons de l'ouverture du Discord, c'est que c'est spécifiquement ce canal qui est utilisé par les joueurs, je peux comprendre que les alternatives n'aient pas été étudiées.

Après c'était l'occasion de se démarquer, éventuellement, mais le but est visiblement d'atteindre le plus de gens possible, qui l'utilisent déjà. Si tu acceptes le postulat de départ, c'est logique.

----------


## Frypolar

> Vu qu'une des raisons de l'ouverture du Discord, c'est que c'est spécifiquement ce canal qui est utilisé par les joueurs, je peux comprendre que les alternatives n'aient pas été étudiées.
> 
> Après c'était l'occasion de se démarquer, éventuellement, mais le but est visiblement d'atteindre le plus de gens possible, qui l'utilisent déjà. Si tu acceptes le postulat de départ, c'est logique.


Oui comme je disais dans l'autre topic, investir un nouveau lieu est logique. En faire la promotion, pour CPC,  beaucoup moins !

----------


## Zerger

De quelle promotion vous parlez?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Rappel : vous êtes sur le topic de l'émission, pas du Discord.

----------


## Frypolar

> De quelle promotion vous parlez?


Promotion c'est peut-être un peu fort mais j'ai pas trouvé mieux... C'est pas dans le sens de publicité, surtout pas rémunérée, mais dans le sens où ils t'invitent à utiliser un logiciel. De la même façon qu'ils mettent des jeux en avant car ils les ont appréciés.

----------


## Elroukino

Impatient de pouvoir découvrir le replay sur Youtube, bougez-vous les gauchistes.  :Indeed:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Impatient de pouvoir découvrir le replay sur Youtube, bougez-vous les gauchistes.


Tu peux déjà trouver le replay ici.

----------


## Haraban

Grave, uploadez vite tout ça, twitch est bloqué au boulot !  ::P:

----------


## LeLiquid

Comme d'hab, c'est vraiment super sympa.

J'ai trouvé la série de sujets particulièrement intéressant sur cette émission. J'ai kiffé le JT corréen. Et Laure était un bon choix d'invité.

Mon seul reproche : Vous parlez d'e sport et vous évoquez à peine Starcraft II, salauds !



Continuez comme ça !

----------


## Haraban

Moi je suis pas content : on m'avait teasé du alt236 et j'ai toujours pas vu l'ombre des mots "étrangetés", "ténèbres", ou encore "inquiétant"  :Cafe2:  .

----------


## Zerger

> Comme d'hab, c'est vraiment super sympa.
> 
> J'ai trouvé la série de sujets particulièrement intéressant sur cette émission. J'ai kiffé le JT corréen. Et Laure était un bon choix d'invité.
> 
> Mon seul reproche : Vous parlez d'e sport et vous évoquez à peine Starcraft II, salauds !
> 
> 
> 
> Continuez comme ça !


Serral a été mentionné, c'est déjà ça

----------


## Pieriku

> On peut en parler sur Discord au pire 
> 
> En parlant de l'émission, petite audience hier par rapport à d'habitude ! L'effet GoT ?



Ca peut y jouer. J'ai fait l'impasse sur l'émission (je la regarderai sur Youtube) car j'étais en train de regarder l'épisode de Game of Thrones sur OCS à la même heure. Je ne devais pas être le seul je pense ;-)

----------


## LeLiquid

> Serral a été mentionné, c'est déjà ça


Ouai c'est pas faux. Mais je l'apprécie pas particulièrement Serral. Il joue Zerg et a le charisme d'une moule crevée.   ::ninja:: 

Faudrait inviter Pomf sur une des émissions un jour. Je pense que ça a un bon potentiel de conneries.  ::P:

----------


## Cyn10

A quand le retour d’Ivan? Sinon très bien comme d’habitude, avec mention spéciale sur le jt nord coréen

----------


## fletch2099

On est sur le topic discord ici, évitez les hors sujets svp  ::ninja::

----------


## serkal

Très bon cru, as u(i)sual, le débat sur l'esport était entier, moi qui n'aime pas ça, je sais exactement que c'est toujours le cas, et pourquoi ça le restera.

3 temps dans la même phrase plus tard, je valide parfaitement la présence de la Corée du nord, et je vous remercie pour la proposition qui, je l'espère, perdurera.

Et bien vu pour le Discord, 'faut vivre avec son temps, même si ce dernier ressemble à un tunnel tout sombre qui sent pas très bon.

Classe, Bravo.

----------


## Erokh

J'ai rattrapé les 5 premières émissions sur Youtube, et ai regardé cette numéro 6 en léger différé (3 jours plus tard)

Y'a encore des petits soucis de volume des micros lors des coupures/vidéos (on entend les participants parler), mais c'est mieux qu'avant.
Je préfère le jt habituel, et effectivement, ça reste mon moment préféré de l'émission.
Les soucis de réalisation (on voyait des gens passer derrière akboo sur les autres émissions) semblent avoir été supprimés.

Les participants de la rédac sont plus à l'aise maintenant qu'aux premières émissions, et ça fait du bien.

Selon moi, ça s'améliore donc au fure et à mesure, et c'est cool  ::):

----------


## Groufac

Replay sur Youtube:



Ivan a l'air fatigué  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

> Replay sur Youtube:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D6b-YUZW4AAMpr4.jpg:large
> 
> Ivan a l'air fatigué


T'es fou il est tout bronzé, il a le teint hâlé ! Et c'est le seul à avoir une bouteille dans les mains.  :tired: 
Moi je le trouve à l'aise depuis que c'est son sbire qui présente l'émission à sa place.  :tired:

----------


## Larry Coche

:tired: 
Il y a que moi ou la tête d'Yvan donne l'impression d'un mauvais photomontage?
Cette tête n'a aucun rapport avec le corps qui la prolonge.
Ça sent le photoshop toussa.

----------


## Flad

Kahn il a une canette dans le slop  ::XD::

----------


## LaVaBo

Est-ce qu'on peut monter une cagnotte pour payer un hanbok (CPC, premier sur la culture) rose et des cours de Coréen à Pollynette, pour le lancement des prochaines émissions ?
En plus je suis sûr que parler Coréen c'est comme parler Anglais au Texas, ça passe mieux avec un chewing gum. Et elle deviendrait sûrement super forte à Starcraft 2, utile pour votre future équipe e-sport.

----------


## Zodex

> Kahn il a une canette dans le slop


C'est une contrepèterie ?  :tired: 

C

----------


## Exureris

Top l'émission est dans un bon rythme c'est de mieux en mieux. Continuez comme ça et merci  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ce coup-ci j'ai pas mis un mois à la regarder... ackboo, mon héros une nouvelle fois  ::wub::

----------


## OliverFist

erratum aviaire plutôt intéressant, quelle culture ! en revanche, du côté de l'e-sport, Laure Vallée sentait à un moment qu'elle ne maîtrisait plus trop son sujet et les accusations de violence conjugale dont fait l'objet Infiltration se sont  reportées sur le pauvre Daigo Umehara qui passait par là au moment d'évoquer la longévité des joueurs d'e-sport. Dommage d'ailleurs que Laure vallée soit passée si vite sur le vs fight, plus confidentiel en ce moment que les gros MOBA qui remplissent les stades mais installé depuis bien plus longtemps sur la scène de l'e-sport. La machine me semble mieux huilée, les joueurs plus expérimentés et plus aptes à faire le show.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

ça tient à surtout à la configuration du VS fighting, je pense : deux joueurs physiquement côte à côte, jouant sur la même machine ... quand on envoie pas l'image du jeu, on filme des corps et non plus juste des visages (+ une main sur le clavier, parfois.) même si ça se perd un peu aussi notamment sur les trucs smash bros, non ?

niveau mise en scène, c'est quand même plus intéressant d'avoir le vainqueur et le perdant à quelques centimètres l'un de l'autre et qui tiennent dans le même cadre plutôt que des grands plateaux lumineux qui tournent sur eux même ... mais avec des joueurs barricadés derrière leurs machines et dont on a plus qu'à attendre qu'ils se lèvent pour se serrer la main ...

----------


## Blackogg

> niveau mise en scène, c'est quand même plus intéressant d'avoir le vainqueur et le perdant à quelques centimètres l'un de l'autre et qui tiennent dans le même cadre plutôt que des grands plateaux lumineux qui tournent sur eux même ... mais avec des joueurs barricadés derrière leurs machines et dont on a plus qu'à attendre qu'ils se lèvent pour se serrer la main ...


Oh mais l'éloignement pendant le match peut aussi générer de la tension.




Celui qui tire la gueule sur la photo est le capitaine de l'équipe qui vient de gagner, et qui emportera d'ailleurs le tournoi quelques jours plus tard

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

Non mais il a juste mal dormi (depuis 8 ans), lui, non ?!  :^_^: 

Après je suis OK, y a une dramatisation possible aussi, mais c'est moins immédiat : ça passe par les séquences de serrage de mains, les interviews : tu mets du saut à la perche ou une course de caddy entre ces séquences et ça revient au même. Je regardais du starcraft, et j'aimais bien les plateaux où ils allaient jusqu'à confiner chacun des joueurs dans une sorte de mini-chambre aquarium, coupé du monde. Mais même si j'appréciais certains joueurs (surtout MC), la caractérisation des joueurs elle arrivait plutôt tout autour du jeu que face aux écrans.
et d'ailleurs, starcraft2 était très cool pour le chat au milieu de l'écran aussi, qui permettait à tous de voir les provocations envoyés parfois entre les joueurs sur les premières secondes de la partie. 

bon tout ça est devenu impossible avec du 5v5 et +. En ça le Vs Fighting est vraiment plus marrant à regarder -même sans connaître- je trouve. (après c'est les goûts et les couleurs)
+ la professionnalisation qui doit certainement finir de policer tout ça ...

----------


## RomTaka

Une fois de plus, comme beaucoup, je trouve que pleins de petites choses sont mieux maîtrisées et mises bout à bout, l'émission s'améliore encore graduellement.
Les débats étaient vraiment intéressants, même sur l'e-sport, alors que c'est pas du tout ma came. Mais c'est ce qui est beau avec CPC (mag ou émission) : même sur des trucs qui à la base ne m'intéressent que mollement (l'e-sport, le jeu en ligne, les MMORPG, la programmation...), l'approche et le ton CPC me font accrocher aux articles ou aux débats. Mention spéciale à ce sujet sur l'excellente interview du directeur graphique de chez Rockstar par Ackboo : je pipe rien à la partie hardware, prog et algorithmes mais c'était passionnant.

Pour en revenir à l'émission, ce qui m'a fait le plus chaud au cœur, c'est qu'Ackboo est vraiment plus souriant ; son trolling sur les conditions de travail des devs lors de la première émission ne me paraît plus qu'un lointain mauvais souvenir.  ::rolleyes:: 

Merci à Sébum d'avoir fait remarquer que la présentation du niveau facile dans le dernier Wolfenstein est une référence au W3D de 1992, où Blazkowicz avait une sucette dans la bouche : je bouillais de le souffler à Izual au moment où il en parlait (mais je lui pardonne, il est si jeune et innocent).

Y a bien juste un petit truc qui m'a fait tiquer : la prononciation. Ce n'est pas la première fois, je l'ai peut-être déjà relevé lors d'un retour sur une des émissions précédentes, et il me semble même que quelqu'un d'autre avait relevé aussi le "Day-zed" au lieu du "Day-zee".
Parfois, sur certains noms de jeux, de personnes ou de studios, je me demande même un instant de quoi on parle. Je veux pas paraître snobinard sur mes attentes en matière d'accent anglais mais c'est juste qu'il y a des trucs qu'on a l’habitude d'entendre d'une manière et ça écorche les oreilles si c'est dit d'une autre, voire au pire on comprend pas tout de suite. Un exemple récurrent qui m'écorche les oreilles, c'est le _Fallout_ d'Izual  (et vu son amour de la licence, le gredin en parle souvent, même si c'est pour dire tout le mal qu'il pense du 76 !  :;):  ) avec un [æ] prononcé à la française ("a") là où ce serait plutôt un [ɔː] en anglais ("o"). C'est d'autant plus frappant que dans le JV et l'informatique, les anglicismes sont légion (et ça s'entend d'ailleurs dans l'émission, truffée aussi d'anglicismes qui doivent faire pas mal tousser Jacques Toubon à chaque fois qu'il la voit), et malgré tous ces anglicismes maîtrisés par les rédacteurs, ça m'étonne toujours qu'il y ait autant de termes anglais déformés ou massacrés.
Ça marche aussi pour les trucs qu'on a l'habitude de lire (dans sa tête) d'une manière et qui font drôle lorsqu'on les entend prononcer à haute voix d'une autre : l'exemple rigolo lors de cette sixième émission, c'était "netsabes". Moi, dans le mag, je l'ai toujours lu "net-sayb" et lorsque Sébum en a parlé en disant "net-sabèss", il m'a fallu quelques secondes pour comprendre de qui/quoi il parlait. Cela dit, pour le cas d'espèce du Netsabes, étant un nom propre pseudonyme inventé qui plus est, je veux bien que quiconque le prononce comme il veut. Ah... tiens, révélation du jour : je m'aperçois que netsabes, c'est "sébastien" à l'envers et sans le i !  ::lol::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Sinon faut inviter Maria Kalash dans la prochaine émission  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ruvon

> Sinon faut inviter Maria Kalash dans la prochaine émission


Grave, ackboo il fera moins le malin face à quelqu'un qui peut lui défoncer la tronche une main dans le dos une main dans la poche.

----------


## Haraban

La pauvre, elle part pour de nouvelles aventures et moins d'un an après elle se retrouverait au milieu de ses anciens collègues à refaire du CPC  ::P:  .

----------


## Kompre

Encore une bien chouette émission. Tout un tas de débat très intéressant à suivre. Notamment celui sur le mode facile. J'ai beaucoup aimé l'exemple de Sébum sur les jeux pour malentendants. C'est une excellente piste de réflexion.

Sinon c'est sympa d'avoir des invités de marque !  ::):

----------


## Alys

Merci à Izual d'avoir parlé la vérité sur la qualité de l'histoire de TW3.  :Cigare: 
Certes, je serai toujours haïe en société dès que je dirai la même chose mais je saurai désormais que, dans un petit coin de mon esprit au doux parfum de saucisse _vegan_, je ne suis pas seule.

----------


## gros_bidule

Dites, l'émission d'hier c'est bien la #7 ?
Auriez-vous le lien vers le replay twitch ?
Je me sens très con, mais en allant sur https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv je ne vois que plein de vidéos ogaming, et en cherchant péniblement je tombe sur l'émission #6. Rien sur la #7.
L'archivage n'est-il pas automatique sur twitch ? Pourriez-vous donner le lien précis vers la vidéo de juin svp ?

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Dites, l'émission d'hier c'est bien la #7 ?
> Auriez-vous le lien vers le replay twitch ?
> Je me sens très con, mais en allant sur https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv je ne vois que plein de vidéos ogaming, et en cherchant péniblement je tombe sur l'émission #6. Rien sur la #7.
> L'archivage n'est-il pas automatique sur twhtch ? Pourriez-vous donner le lien précis vers la vidéo svp ?
> 
> Merci !


T'as vérifié sur le twitch de CPC ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Sur twitter ils donnent le lien https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv, d'hab la vidéo est facile à trouver.
Le twitch de CPC : parles-tu de https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc/videos ? Je ne vois que les streams de jeux, pas les émissions. De mémoire, l'émission n'est dispo que chez ogaming.

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> Dites, l'émission d'hier c'est bien la #7 ?
> Auriez-vous le lien vers le replay twitch ?
> Je me sens très con, mais en allant sur https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv je ne vois que plein de vidéos ogaming, et en cherchant péniblement je tombe sur l'émission #6. Rien sur la #7.
> L'archivage n'est-il pas automatique sur twitch ? Pourriez-vous donner le lien précis vers la vidéo de juin svp ?
> 
> Merci !


Itou je trouve rien.

----------


## Flad

> Sur twitter ils donnent le lien https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv, d'hab la vidéo est facile à trouver.
> Le twitch de CPC : parles-tu de https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc/videos ? Je ne vois que les streams de jeux, pas les émissions. De mémoire, l'émission n'est dispo que chez ogaming.


Ah oui my bad.

----------


## gros_bidule

Magie de l'internet, je ne sais absolument pas comment c'est apparu, mais c'est apparu : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/437629897

@CPC je pense qu'il serait chouette d'avoir à chaque fois le lien direct vers la vidéo, sinon il est (parfois) difficile de trouver la vidéo. Et ce doit être aussi compliqué si l'on souhaite trouver une ancienne vidéo, étant donné qu'elles sont perdues au milieu des autres vidéos ogaming  :;):

----------


## Groufac

Ils la mettent sur Youtube d'habitude, mais ils prennent un peu leur temps à chaque fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Sig le Troll

Bon, je me rends compte qu'aussi longtemps après les faits, je vais probablement écrire un message "juste pour moi". Mais après tout, vu que la possibilité est là, pq ne pas en profiter, on s'amuse bien à chanter quand il n'y a personne pour nous écouter.

Alors je vais réagir que sur une petite partie de la vidéo, l'e-sport, pour la bonne raison que je n'ai pas fini de regarder le reste et parce que j'aurais quand même voulu donner mon avis (à défaut de donner mon trou de c*l, vu qu'à l'instar des avis, tout le monde en a un aussi) sur la question.
Je sais, je sais, CPC joue la provoc, pour leurs propres et honorables raisons ils n'ont jamais été vraiment convaincus par l'e-sport, ils en profitent pour lancer le débat, avoir des réactions, faire preuve d'ouverture d'esprit, ou aborder un sujet actuel, en profiter pour avoir une invitée bénéficiant d'une certaine renommée, atteindre une certaine audience etc. (j'invente des raisons si je veux, il doit bien y en avoir une bonne dans le tas)
Bref, lancer le débat, c'est qu'on peut en discuter alors, non?

Pour terminer, je vais souligner que je suis qq'un qui regarde et apprécie de l'e-sport, principalement à mes (très maigres) heures perdues. Je ne peux pas prétendre avoir regardé de tout, principalement du LoL, Starcraft II et Hearthstone, mais aussi dans une moindre mesure et par curiosité un peu de CS, VS fighting, Overwatch et d'autres mobas ou compétitions diverses (parfois juste 10 min, histoire de voir ce que c'est).
Je ne cherche pas à convaincre, mais juste dire que je suis convaincu par le caractère divertissant que cela peut avoir. Tout le monde n'aime pas le football, mais on peut concevoir que certaines personnes aiment bien. Je regarde aussi occasionnellement les compétitions sportives (sans le "e-"), je suis aussi un amateur de ce genre de divertissement, même si de moins en moins souvent.

Après cette longue introduction à me regarder écrire (ou écouter parler), je vais essayer d'aborder quelques points de façon plus concise (emphase sur le mot "essayer").

- Sport et athlète.
Pour l'athlète, la question a été réglée lors de l'émission. Pour moi, sans c/c des lignes de définition pour sport et sportif, il en va de même. Sport fait en outre référence à la notion d'activité physique, mais aussi au concept de jeux (ah!) ou "d'activités réglementées". Tout ça est reprise dans le giron sportif. Je vais lancer de suite les sports automobiles (ou mécaniques). Oui, il faut de l'endurance, des réflexes, de la concentration, supporter les contraintes ... un peu comme l'e-sport. J'enchaine sur le billard, la pétanque, les fléchettes, le tir sportif (discipline olympique ; j'ai pratiqué un peu de tir de précision, je sais qu'il faut aussi de l'endurance), voir encore la belote, le bridge et le poker repris dans "autres sports".
Même si quand on pense sport, on pense grosse activité physique (moi aussi, il ne faut pas croire), on pense athlétisme, football, cyclisme, tennis, ... pour moi les autres formes ont leur place. L'e-sport serait dans une catégorie "endurance, réflexes, précision (et réflexion?)".

- Aspect physique.
Tout comme on pense naturellement aux sports plus "physiques". Oui, ça fait un "plus ou moins" beau corps musclé (suivant les critères culturels d'esthétisme) ... et encore. Il faut aimer. Christiano Ronaldo a été pris en exemple, mais il fait plutôt figure d'exception dans le monde des millionnaires en short. Pour un Ronaldo, on a 100 gars quelconques. Pour prendre son rival, Messi ne m'a jamais fait rêver en enlevant sa vareuse, à talent sportif égal. D'ailleurs, aucun footballeur ne m'a jamais fait rêver en enlevant sa vareuse, mais chacun ses sensibilités et je le respecte.

Donc, pour moi, l'aspect "visuel" d'un sportif ne devrait en rien influencer le jugement de ses capacités dans sa discipline (pour prendre un exemple connu souvent moqué : Franck Ribéry). Dans le cadre du sport, j'apprécie un sportif pour ses compétences, pas son look. Maintenant, si le sportif veut se la jouer égérie mode, c'est autre chose.

Et j'en profite pour souligner la dérive encore plus profonde dans le sport féminin. Sans me faire le défenseur ultime de la cause, on juge encore plus les femmes sur leur apparence que leur capacités (et pas juste en sport). Je lisais encore l'autre jour un article sur la problématique des sponsors dans le sport féminin. Si tu n'es pas jolie, tu n'as pas de sponsors (sans compter les critiques sur ton apparence dans les médias). L'article citait le cas de la meilleure surfeuse profesionnelle au monde qui n'avait aucun sponsor. La surfeuse professionnelle la mieux sponsorisée (et donc rémunérée) n'ai rien gagné et ne fait plus que du shooting photo / vidéo, plus besoin de monter sur la planche.
L'article soulignait d'ailleurs, à l'occasion de la coupe du monde de football féminin, qu'on avait demandé (avec insistance?) de rendre les équipes plus sexy, plus féminines. C'est le retour des cheveux longs et du maquillage sur le terrain. Est-ce qu'on demande ça aux équipes masculines? (dans certains cas, p-e que oui, va savoir ... ou à un autre niveau marketing, avec les vêtements, les marques, etc.)

Bref, j'ai dit que je voulais rester concis. Ils ne sont pas nécessairement beaux, ils ne présentent pas nécessairement bien ... mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je leur demande, à titre tout à fait personnel. Je leur demande d'être compétent dans leur discipline pratiquée (discipline qui n'est pas un concours d'esthétisme).

- L'image.
Je fais un autre points, mais c'est dans la suite logique du précédent. Là je suis un peu d'accord quand même. Vu la professionnalisation des structures, celles-ci devraient aussi prévoir la com, donner des formations, un encadrement, etc. Tu ne peux pas lancer ton sportif comme ça dans la nature en sachant qu'il sera interviewé, qu'on lui demandera de prendre la parole, ou en faire ton "homme-sandwich" pour tes sponsors sans t'assurer un peu d'encadrement. Surtout quand la discipline sportive demande de l'enfermer dans une pièce 12h par jour à s'entrainer devant un écran (pour caricaturer).
Bien paraître et parler en public n'est pas qqch que tout le monde sait faire naturellement.

Néanmoins, j'en reviens sur le fait que ce n'est pas leur job premier. Tant mieux si t'as un sportif qui passe bien. Si t'en as un qui ne passe pas du tout, il faut le prévoir.

Et sans vouloir manquer de respect ou autre, c'est aussi le boulot des présentateurs et de l'encadrement médiatique de la compétition. Je ne veux pas paraître machiste ou misogyne, mais on ne peut pas cacher le fait que les présentateurs et présentatrices (/journalistes) sont aussi choisis sur leur apparence et leur capacité à communiquer. P-e un peu moins chez les hommes, où on a tendance à mettre en avant "oui mais il est compétent", alors que chez les femmes, à compétences égales (à un homme, voir supérieure), on prendra plus souvent celle qui présente mieux (ou seulement si la candidate a "une bonne" apparence).
Sans vouloir manquer de respect à Laure (et toutes les autres) ou me pencher sur le côté éthique de cette question, c'est ce qu'on leur demande (qu'on soit d'accord avec ou pas avec cette pratique). C'est l'habillage com et visuel de la compétition.
Je sais que je fais énormément de raccourcis, de caricature et de préjugés dans ce paragraphe.

- L'image 2 (le retour).
Et donc, pour un sport où l'intérêt n'est pas concentré sur la personne du joueur, mais sur ses compétences dans un jeu, ça ne me dérange pas du tout cet aspect "détaché", "impersonnel" des diffusions. Ca ne m'intéresse pas de voir la tête du joueur, je veux plutôt voir ce qu'il fait dans le jeu.
Pour reprendre l'exemple du football, on ne voit pas non plus en permanence la tête des joueurs, bien pour ça qu'on a les maillots avec numéros, qu'on donne les places sur le terrain, etc. Plus souvent on reconnait un joueur à son maillot, sa place et son allure, que parce qu'on le détaille vraiment bien. Quid des sports mécaniques et autres. Pour les non initiés, rien ne ressemble plus à une voiture avec un casque qui dépasse à une autre voiture avec un casque qui dépasse ... aucune émotion (et pourtant le beau-père est fan de F1, il regarde la compétition tous les samedis et dimanches).
Donc ça ne me manque pas et ce n'est pas ce que je recherche.

D'ailleurs, c'est même certains commentateurs et analystes qui m'ont fait accrocher à certaines compétitions. J'ai commencé à regarder du SCII grâce à Day[9]. J'avais adoré sa façon de commenter un match, et j'en ai donc regardé d'autres. Ce sont Joe Miller et Deman qui m'ont fait accrocher à LoL. C'était pour voir/entendre leur commentaires que j'ai continué à regarder, et que ça m'a manqué quand ils sont partis.
Je pense qu'ils ont une place un peu plus importante que les commentateurs sportifs "classiques", même si on a aussi nos commentateurs préférés à ce niveau-là.

- Lisibilité du jeu.
Tjs dans la suite visuelle de l'argument. Oui, des jeux sont plus lisibles que d'autres, je ne vais pas prétendre le contraire. Avec l'habitude, je suis sans trop de soucis un match de LoL, avec les commentateurs qui apportent généralement le complément d'information que je n'ai pas réussi à saisir.

J'ai quand même l'impression que c'est culturel, que c'est une question d'habitude. On a l'habitude de voir certains sports, c'est pour ça qu'ils nous semblent simple. Pourtant, mettez un néophyte qui a vraiment envie de comprendre devant un match de foot, vous allez voir tout ce qu'il faudra expliquer et qui vous semble naturel. Je me rappel mes premiers matchs de rugby ou de baseball, c'était rude pour "tout" comprendre. Sans compter que j'ennuie encore régulièrement le beau-père pour comprendre ce qui se passe lors de ses courses auto.

Donc oui, certains jeux sont très peu lisibles et attrayants, mais je pense que c'est aussi une question d'habitude. Pour une personne qui aura eu de l'e-sport dans ses "activités de divertissement" et son environnement social depuis l'enfance, p-e que regarder un match d'e-sport lui sera tout aussi naturel et lisible qu'un habitué du football regardant le match de son équipe favorite.

- L'identification.
Oui, là je suis d'accord, c'est rude. Un adolescent / jeune adulte coréen ... oui, ça ne me renvoie pas du tout une image à laquelle je peux m'identifier. J'ai d'ailleurs tendance à préférer les équipes / joueurs européens (et américains dans une moindre mesure) car c'est plus facile, on a un certain socle commun qui permet de se projeter soi-même. Reste la question de l'âge. Je ne saurais pas / plus m'identifier à des sportifs si jeunes, tout simplement.

Mais cette réflexion, c'est à tous niveaux. Tous les sports. Je me souviens encore très bien des joueurs (de football notamment) avec qui j'ai grandi. Je revoyais l'autre jour un sujet sur le transfert de C. Ronaldo au Real, je reconnais encore tous les noms cités à l'époque (plus facile, je jouais encore à football manager à ce moment-là), alors qu'actuellement je suis incapable de te dire quel sera le prochain espoir prometteur dans telle ou telle compétition. Maintenant, je suis à un âge où la grande majorité d'entre eux ont pris leur retraite ... ou ne sont plus trop devant les projecteurs, en train de finir leur carrière dans des clubs de moindre envergure. Les nouvelles stars de 18-20 ans du ballon rond me posent les mêmes soucis d'identification, je n'ai presque plus rien en commun avec eux.

En ce qui me concerne, le soucis d'identification ne vient pas tant du fait qu'ils n'ont pas de personnalité ou autre, qu'ils sont "étrangers", etc. C'est juste que je n'ai plus suffisamment en commun avec les joueurs sportifs pour encore avoir un lien fort d'identification avec eux, sans que ce soit spécialement à cause de la discipline sportive.


- Conclusion.
Bref, tout comme je pense qu'on puisse considérer l'e-sport comme un sport à part entière, je conçois également que les arguments soulevés peuvent ne pas convaincre et que d'autres personnes ne pensent pas que ce soit égal aux autres disciplines sportives. Néanmoins, je crois que c'est juste une question de temps et de culture.

C'est juste un avis personnel, en me faisant parfois l'avocat du diable en caricaturant certaines positions. Je ne souhaite aucunement imposer cet avis aux autres et aux journalistes de CPC. Et j'espère que nous auront encore bien d'autres opportunités d'avoir des débats intéressants (purement subjectif sur ce dernier qualificatif XD).

----------

